# Tomb Kings dead for good



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB...categoryId=cat440002a-flat&_requestid=3155451

Mwap mwap. Another army gets squatted.

I'm sorry, Tomb Kings players, because your army was actually quite cool, but unfortunately there's just no room for that aesthetic in World of Sigmarcraft.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> I'm sorry, Tomb Kings players, because your army was actually quite cool, but unfortunately there's just no room for that aesthetic in World of Sigmarcraft.


There is actually, the Tomb Kings would be great as some kind of Death Aristocracy in the Death Grand Alliance. But GW are stupid and hence...


LotN


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Lord of the Night said:


> There is actually, the Tomb Kings would be great as some kind of Death Aristocracy in the Death Grand Alliance. But GW are stupid and hence...


Their pauldrons aren't immense enough, their art is really nice, and they were already scraping the bottom of the barrel with 'Deathrattle Legions'; there just weren't any more silly names to give the mummies.

In truth, their whole racial motivation in WFB could basically be summed up as 'get off my lawn', and when your lawn gets retconned...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> There just weren't any more silly names to give the mummies.


Indeed. And it's a shame because some of the Death faction names are good; like the Nighthaunts or Soulblights. If used with good context and not gratuitously, those names could be really good. But Deathrattles and Deathwalkers are just painfully bad.


LotN


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

Does that for sure mean that they're removing them? Wouldn't it be possible to just be redesigning them?

EDIT: Never mind. I see that I got an email saying they were gone. Whoops.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

This isn't exactly a shocker. The new Undead models lean more toward the VC end of the spectrum, if not, totally in between. There isn't really room for the Egypt motif if they're headed in that direction.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Whew, looks like I got my Maulerfiend/Necrosphinx kitbash in under the wire.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

This is certainly very interesting, not sure why they might reduce their product line like this, but i suppose expensive casts taking up shelve space concerns them more if they aren't being used. 

Personally its sad to see models go, but in the end i don't play fantasy and don't have any commitment to these models.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Not so imperishable now huh, Settra?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

This is all based on the assumption that there won't be anything to replace certain Tomb King-esque elements in the Death armies.

Truth is though you can't Copyright an army that's clearly got one foot in real world history. Expect Bretonnia to go next.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Brettonia is going next. My local gw manager has already told us.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

well, i always hated bretonnia. however, i will miss them and tomb kings, their art was exceptional and the painting very rewarding (i had some commissioned bretonnian models back at the time. funny as hell to paint!). the new AoS cartoonish look is just too "fantasy" for me. stupid gw.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Wait, why are you guys talking about Bretonnia as if it wasn't squatted many years ago?

Have you been talking to that one guy who remembers playing them one time again?


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

I'm not into AoS so I might be totally off base here, but wasn't the entire world destroyed and a new one built? How would there be a Bretonnia anyway?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I knew it, I even took back some recently purchased Tomb King stuff when I heard the rumour, this just adds further fuel to the fire. You know I was actually considering buying some of the new slayers, but AoS is dead to me now. I think I may try sell all my warhammer stuff.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> Wait, why are you guys talking about Bretonnia as if it wasn't squatted many years ago?
> 
> Have you been talking to that one guy who remembers playing them one time again?


But their models have still been available to buy despite not having an update in however long.



Tyriks said:


> I'm not into AoS so I might be totally off base here, but wasn't the entire world destroyed and a new one built? How would there be a Bretonnia anyway?


There isn't. Part of AoS though was that you could still use all your old models (which you can) and up until now most of the old range have still been available. 



Words_of_Truth said:


> I knew it, I even took back some recently purchased Tomb King stuff when I heard the rumour, this just adds further fuel to the fire. You know I was actually considering buying some of the new slayers, but AoS is dead to me now. I think I may try sell all my warhammer stuff.


This sounds like a rational and measured response.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

So, I'm in possession of a small TK force, have their army book and the 8th ed Warhammer Rules. There is nothing to stop me from using them among my local gaming circle. Literally the only restriction on this is that I can't play the out of date rules at a gw store. I am contemplating snagging a few more while Cheef still has a few boxes in stock. 

This whole AoS thing happened because sales weren't what gw wanted. Cheef (local gw manager) explained it to me like this: People would be interested in Fantasy because they liked the models. But as he would explain the basics of the game and the hobby to them, it became apparent how many models they'd need, how much money they'd have to spend. 
Look at armies like TK and Skaven. $50AU for a box of ten or so skeletons or rat soldiers. Times that by anywhere between three and five, and congrats! You've spent over a hundred bucks on one unit. Oh, you'll need like five or six more. Cha-ching. 

AoS can feasibly be played with the models you get out of one or two boxes. The game seems unbalanced and shit to a lot of people, but they seem to forget that there are loads of pre-designed scenarios to that effect. Kind of like LotR, you play specific situations that are designed to be fair and see how the dice and tactics of the game affect the outcome. People are playing AoS as though it was WHF. I think these people would just be better off playing WHF.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Asamodai said:


> There isn't. Part of AoS though was that you could still use all your old models (which you can) and up until now most of the old range have still been available.


I mean, you still can use the warscrolls released with the initial release, right? They're just... stopping carrying the minis, is all. So, uh, if you already have a TK army, you're set? Everyone else is screwed though, of course.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Exactly.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Serpion5 said:


> So, I'm in possession of a small TK force, have their army book and the 8th ed Warhammer Rules. There is nothing to stop me from using them among my local gaming circle. Literally the only restriction on this is that I can't play the out of date rules at a gw store. I am contemplating snagging a few more while Cheef still has a few boxes in stock.
> 
> This whole AoS thing happened because sales weren't what gw wanted. Cheef (local gw manager) explained it to me like this: People would be interested in Fantasy because they liked the models. But as he would explain the basics of the game and the hobby to them, it became apparent how many models they'd need, how much money they'd have to spend.
> Look at armies like TK and Skaven. $50AU for a box of ten or so skeletons or rat soldiers. Times that by anywhere between three and five, and congrats! You've spent over a hundred bucks on one unit. Oh, you'll need like five or six more. Cha-ching.
> ...


thats exactly how the manager of my local GW explained it to me as well.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Looking at it, it seems all the sold out kits are resin kits (unless I missed a plastic one in there). If so then it makes sense that they're sold out.


----------



## Tyriks (Dec 9, 2015)

I just think it's kind of ridiculous that they're discontinuing the army but don't even mark the models down. Why is anyone paying full price for models they won't be able to use anymore?


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

You will be able to use them though. Either using the Tomb Kings warscrolls from when AoS was first released or use them to count as an appropriate unite from the new Grand Alliance: Death book.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

Tyriks said:


> I just think it's kind of ridiculous that they're discontinuing the army but don't even mark the models down. Why is anyone paying full price for models they won't be able to use anymore?


basicly what Asmodai said.

however to add my own view. a product is worth whatever people are willing to pay for it. considering how quickly it seems to sell, at least locally not many people are bothered by the price.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

I don't know if Tomb Kings are really dead and gone for good or if GW is just moving away from the more traditional undead look and feels they need a redo instead of leaving them as is. It'll be interesting to see what happens in the long run as they may be the first real army to get axed since the Squats.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

There is a lot of rumours about armies being culled. With Bretonnia, Empire, Wood Elfs and Ogres being amongst them. I think the rule of thumb is, if you are buying stuff to play AoS, make sure it's been re-packaged with round bases.

Shame to see Tomb Kings go, I guess they were too "real world history" to make it in the Age of Sigmar.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## KarnalBloodfist (Jan 30, 2010)

Tyriks said:


> I just think it's kind of ridiculous that they're discontinuing the army but don't even mark the models down. Why is anyone paying full price for models they won't be able to use anymore?


I'm surprised GW isn't INCREASING the price of the models. How often do you see crazy priced OOP Chaos Dwarf items on ebay?!?!


----------



## It is I Cato Sicarius (Apr 2, 2016)

That's ashamed i only just started collecting tomb kings not to long ago and they can the Egyptian skeletons. Though to be honest they didn't have to much unlike high elves, lizardmen and orcs and goblins i don't know if they do but it looks like tomb kings had a lot less then every other army.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

It is I Cato Sicarius said:


> That's ashamed i only just started collecting tomb kings not to long ago and they can the Egyptian skeletons. Though to be honest they didn't have to much unlike high elves, lizardmen and orcs and goblins i don't know if they do but it looks like tomb kings had a lot less then every other army.


they had a fair amount of diversity in the army and are very annoying to play against in both WHF and AoS.

Ebay should still have a bunch of stuff, and a lot of the stores should have some bits and pieces left.


----------

